# Anyone know of cheaper alternative for Bolt and Nut Thread Size Fastener Gauge?



## Zvonko (Nov 28, 2018)

Other than plumbing projects, one of the main reasons I sometimes have to make multiple trips to store is when I get the wrong size/thread bolt or nut. Home Depot has a Bolt and Nut Thread Size Fastener Gauge mounted by the Screws, Nuts and Bolts section that is really handy.

I've found some on Amazon, but they're all over $40. That seems really excessive for what it is. Anyone know of cheaper alternatives?

Here's an example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## EeerWoodworker (Jan 20, 2019)

You could get a bolt of each size and stick it through a board and glue a nut of the corresponding size under it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

that's an excellent idea !!! a few nuts, bolts & screws fastened to a 
board would be much cheaper than the commercial model.
I have an older thread gauge that helps with the thread count but
not the size. 









.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

The plastic versions are useful in tool box. Most are less than $10?

BORG has couple different types hanging around in hardware isle:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-12-in-Plastic-Bolt-Gauge-801004/204276636
Requires you to count thread pitch per inch/mm. This Crown Bolt version is pretty common as they supply HD and Ace Hardware.
or 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/8-11-16-in-Armour-Technologies-Gauge-TEM-GHO-02/100186831
This one has guide on thread pitch for SAE hardware, and provides pipe sizes.

There are others in market. 
https://www.boltdepot.com/Thread_gauges.aspx

There are some molded plastic gauges with thread pitches molded into the plastic to help identification. 
http://stainlesstown.com/tools/nut-bolt-gauges

Are some aluminum versions with threads cut into the holes, but they are very durable IME.
https://www.boltdepot.com/Internally_threaded_screw_gauges.aspx

Snap on used to have have plastic thread gauge that some trucks would give away with distributors name/number on it?

If you want something that screw onto your fastener for identification, there is thread checker and Thread Detective; but they are both cost $30+.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

A question is, what are ya gonna do with it at home? If your trying sizes it usually means you don't have what ya want. I imagine you are soon headed to the store to buy what ya need. They have both the sizes, and the sizers. What am I missing?

I'll add here that it usually isn't what size it is, it's always about what pitch is it, and the ones I've seen aren't real swift at that. I own calipers, so size is a given, just not anything about the threading, so you end up in the aisle of the super store, trying them till you find one that works.

Kinda wondering what the long term life of one of the plasticy kind will be in a general shop atmosphere? I absolutely love those plastic triangles, and buy them repeatedly in many sizes. Repeatedly is because they often break. I imagine the bolt, screw variety would be no different. On the bigger costlier ones I've used standoffs to raise it a bit over a piece of plywood. Flush trim routers are the ticket…

The initial one posted is aluminum, and has metal threaded inserts.

Thinking this is a ya get what ya pay for thing.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dont need a board - get a nut and bolt of sizes/pitches you expect to to come across, label, put in a box or whatever and there they are for reference.


----------



## Zvonko (Nov 28, 2018)

> You could get a bolt of each size and stick it through a board and glue a nut of the corresponding size under it.
> 
> - EeerWoodworker


Super idea. This was a d'uh moment. Why didn't *I* think of that? Thanks.


----------



## Zvonko (Nov 28, 2018)

> A question is, what are ya gonna do with it at home? If your trying sizes it usually means you don t have what ya want. I imagine you are soon headed to the store to buy what ya need. They have both the sizes, and the sizers. What am I missing?
> 
> - therealSteveN


Typically, I have something that's missing a screw or bolt and I am not sure what size and thread I need for it. Or I have a bolt where the nut has fallen off. This one isn't as difficult as I can take the bolt with me to the store and test it out on the gauge at HD.

Anyway, it's not a huge thing. I was just curious because it would be convenient to have something like that at home, but not for $40+.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

steal the one HD has LMAO :<))))


----------



## Zvonko (Nov 28, 2018)

> steal the one HD has LMAO :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Says the devil on my right shoulder!

I even asked the HD person if they had any extras or if they sell it. "I dunno" 
Sigh!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I made my own out of 1/4" ABS plastic, drilled and tapped for the screws I use must often, and stuck a bolt in each tapped hole so I have both male and female threads on one piece.
I started at 2×56 and went to 1/4×20 and it's been very useful.

I also started one for wood screws but didn't finish it because I don't use that many different wood screws.

Didn't need this 15 years ago but my eyesight isn't what it used to be!


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I've got one of those plastic versions in the toolbox with the sockets and wrenches, which surely helps. I also like the idea of putting even just a few of the more common sizes on a board to check them easily.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I use a plastic one, first one linked by Klutz.


----------

